# Adobe Elements won`t load up



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As indicated in the thread title my Adobe Elements won`t load up, this hasn`t happened before, any suggestions as to the potential problem & what I can do about it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A few options:

Re-install,

Disconnect from the internet and try loading it again.

Install system updates.

Is it giving any error messages?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Have a look in:

C:\Users\[Username]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Elements Organizer\[Version]

Are there any log files there?

Look in Windows Event Viewer and the Windows Application Logs and see if anything is recorded there.


----------

